# Sticker removal



## RRH48 (Jan 16, 2021)

I am usually able to remove stickers on a frame no problem but I have run into a real tough one. It’s a college registration sticker. It appears to be vinyl. Where I have been able to pick off a couple of small chips, it has not damaged the paint. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hair dryer should do the trick.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 16, 2021)

Heat would probably be my first choice.  I use a heat gun but a hair dryer would work just slower.  I also use a plastic replica of a single edge razor blade to save my fingernails.  Harbor Freight sells them.


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you, I’ll try that.


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hair dryer and plastic razor blade did the trick.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 17, 2021)

I have never seen or used a plastic razor blade. I will need to give that a try to save my fingers.


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 18, 2021)

It worked well for me


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m late to the party here, just saw this thread but yes a heat gun or hair dryer and a plastic spatula works wonders. I removed reflective tape off a 51 Shelby really easy.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 22, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> I have never seen or used a plastic razor blade. I will need to give that a try to save my fingers.



I bought some..pretty cheap/pretty awesome..I think I actually got mine at Autozone
I used mine with some HOT water to delicately pick/scrape off model paint on this old $$ bubble bath bottle..


----------

